# Necron Lord and Overlords



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

so aside from a few stat points different, what would the reasons you'd take one over the other? I'm having a hard time seeing why you'd want a regular lord instead of an overlord


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Point cost is the biggest reason, followed by use of the character. A Lord is roughly a third of the cost and if you're just looking to attach a resorb to the unit it's much more economically viable than using your HQ/purchasing another HQ. You might want your Overlord to perform a different role than babysitting a Troop/Elite choice, such as Command Barge-ing around the field. It all comes down to the list you're building.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

You need to also remember that in a non-double FOC game, you can have two Overlords max, or one and another HQ that may or may not have access to the Court. You can however, have up to 10 Lords in the same situation allowing you to spread more Res Orbs, Warscythes or Mindshackle Scarabs through your army. And of course, you cannot take a Lord unless it is in the Royal Court of an Overlord. As Sothot said, Lords are better suited to babysitting Troops, while Overlords have other tasks.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Sothot has it down. I usually like my Overlord to do his own thing (mainly be on a barge), so baby sitting Warriors with a Res-Orb isn't ideal. Lords are great for this due to their cheaper cost.

Also for large point games, you can just have a fully kitted out retinue for your Overlord. That can get extremely expensive though, hence why it should be reserved for large point games.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Overlords are used for Fighting things like greater deamons, Driving around in command Barges or leading hoards of warriors into combat. Tasks that your common Necron lord would never be capable off. Lords are used for tasks like baby-sitting Warriors/Immortals, Strenghening Lychguard or aiding Special characters in there endevours

Ultimatly it comes down to point cost and what Job you need. If you need to romp about the field and Take on your oppenents bid Bad with a hoard olf warriors use an overlord. If you just want to sit back and Guard an objective save the points and get a lord


----------

